# Cmbt CADPAT shirts



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jan 2011)

Are they now issuing these with pockets on the sleeves officially?


----------



## REDinstaller (15 Jan 2011)

Only if they are AR. There was a local contract on 1-07 to perform this. But as for the temperate, NO.


----------



## brandon_ (15 Jan 2011)

I've seen a few people wearing temperate cadpat uniforms with the pocket sleeves.


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jan 2011)

Really, Where at?


----------



## lethalLemon (16 Jan 2011)

The TW patter  OTW shirt from CPGear is pretty rad, but that's the only thing with "sleeve pockets" I have seen other than the ARID pattern combat set.


----------



## dangerboy (16 Jan 2011)

Some soldiers have on their own attached pockets to their TW CADPAT shirts and wear these shirts in the field.  It is not authorized, but some units chain of command turn a blind eye.  Hopefully the day will come when it is an authorized modification.


----------



## medicineman (16 Jan 2011)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> I've seen a few people wearing temperate cadpat uniforms with the pocket sleeves.



Sure it wasn't their Gortex rain jackets?

MM


----------



## BDTyre (16 Jan 2011)

I've seen several people with pocket sleeves on their TW CADPAT tunics...most had them done of their own volition/expense although, from what I've been told it was recommended by their CoC. One guy I know actually had a shirt issued that way.

And then there's the CP guys...breast pockets moved to the sleeves, inner velcro pockets taken out and moved to the breast and the outer lower pockets removed altogether so the shirt can be tucked in.

From what I've heard, most field/combat arms units won't take issue with sleeve pockets _in the field_ but there will be issues in garrison.

I should add the that the majority of the TW sleeve pockets did not have velcro.


----------



## brandon_ (16 Jan 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Sure it wasn't their Gortex rain jackets?
> 
> MM


absolutely positive; it was only two people.  They may have been sowed on at their own expensive, One of them is a bit of a gear whore, and likes to have everything before everyone else. The other Is a tad large, and more likely has some pretty modified combats.


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jan 2011)

Sounds like something that shouldn't be done. Until it comes out officially.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2011)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> .......  They may have been sowed on at their own expensive, One of them is a bit of a gear *****, and likes to have everything before everyone else.



 ;D

If indeed it was done by the individual on his/her own volition, then it could be a 'Chargable Offense' (ie. an 'illegal' modification).


----------



## McG (16 Jan 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Hopefully the day will come when it is an authorized modification.


The day will not come.  The Army is already looking to the next field uniform, and that is what will come first.


----------



## Steve1987 (16 Jan 2011)

MCG said:
			
		

> The day will not come.  The Army is already looking to the next field uniform, and that is what will come first.



Is there any official word on this or information from clothe the soldier?  Just curious if this is something that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## McG (16 Jan 2011)

Steve1987 said:
			
		

> Is there any official word on this or information from clothe the soldier?


There will not be "any official word" from clothe the soldier. "Clothe the Soldier" is the name of a project that brought us several items of kit - that office will not exist & a new project team will bring the new uniforms.  You can find information on the DWAN - the new project goes by the name along the lines of "next generation combat uniform."


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2011)

OFFS,

I have 4 X TW AR cadpat shirts ... two have the sleeve pockets and two do not. Obviously we now have a mixture in the system.

You get issued what you get issued. Life goes on.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2011)

I believe someone had posted something from MREX here that DRDC was looking for consultations on their research into next-gen camo for uniforms.


----------



## BDTyre (16 Jan 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OFFS,
> 
> I have 4 X TW AR cadpat shirts ... two have the sleeve pockets and two do not. Obviously we now have a mixture in the system.
> 
> You get issued what you get issued. Life goes on.



None of AR shirt had the pockets, and all were in the package. I had two done in Canada and two done in theatre. It looks like the new ones that are being issued with the sleeve pockets still have the inner lower pockets.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Jan 2011)

Just to confirm, this the relish green shirt I saw.


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jan 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> None of AR shirt had the pockets, and all were in the package. I had two done in Canada and two done in theatre. It looks like the new ones that are being issued with the sleeve pockets still have the inner lower pockets.



I had 2 of mine done in theater, they all came without. You might be seeing "New ones" that have been cleaned and reissued. Or locally modified prior to issue.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (16 Jan 2011)

Is it like the ones in this picture?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Jan 2011)

No.  That is on the rain jacket.  This one's I saw were up and down not on an angle


----------



## Old and Tired (16 Jan 2011)

We have a couple of guys here in St Jean on ILQ that have TW Shirts with pockets on the sleeves.  I ask them tomorrow where they came from.  The quality of the work and the uniformity of them suggest to me that they are either issued that way or are a very good tailor job.

Like I said, I'll ask tomorrow.  Both guys I've seen here with them are from Ont units.


----------



## BDTyre (17 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> I had 2 of mine done in theater, they all came without. You might be seeing "New ones" that have been cleaned and reissued. Or locally modified prior to issue.



Possibly...the pockets were definitely smaller than the inside lower pockets and they had a pen holder on the outside of the front edge. They were issued like that in Edmonton; I can't remember though if they were in the package or not, so they may have been added on by the base tailor prior to issue. Not everyone got them - most of us were still getting used with or without the pockets, or new without. Could have been a new thing too that was just filtering into the system.

The two I had done in theatre were done on the boardwalk...about a month later, we were all ordered to turn in any shirt without sleeve pockets to get ones with pockets. These I believe were locally modified prior to being issued as they had a local guy working for NSE CQ doing this sort of stuff.


----------



## Halifax Tar (17 Jan 2011)

I think we need to diffentiate here...

The ARID Combat shits (The ones you get issued for Afghan or other arid climate regions) have a mixture of those that have been modded and those that haven't. Upon my arrival in KAF on April 27 2010 all members who were issued shirts without pockets were to go to clothing in KAF and exchange them for those with the pockets. Things may be different now than the were but no member should have to go to the tailor on the boardwalk to get the pockets sewn on the shirts.

This is whole reason of the mass exchange or shirts. The ones without the pockets were sent over to the tailor shop beside the NSE CQ and modded to have the pockets.


----------



## BDTyre (18 Jan 2011)

HT - I was on the tour before you. We had the same thing, but it was directed only after I'd been there for a few weeks. Initially, the answer was always the same - clothing stores had the size down or the size up from what I needed. I could have waited, but I chose to go to the boardwalk. Turns out I should have just saved my money as I only ended up actually wearing only two of my tunics throughout the tour.


----------



## Halifax Tar (18 Jan 2011)

Yup after I posted mine I notices I pretty much echoed yours lol minor differences but not much...


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jan 2011)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> The ARID Combat shits (The ones you get issued for Afghan or other arid climate regions) have a mixture of those that have been modded and those that haven't. Upon my arrival in KAF on April 27 2010 all members who were issued shirts without pockets were to go to clothing in KAF and exchange them for those with the pockets. Things may be different now than the were but no member should have to go to the tailor on the boardwalk to get the pockets sewn on the shirts.



This is still correct.
In the box now.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Old and Tired (18 Jan 2011)

I checked with the two guys that are wearing shirts with sleeve pockets on ILQ with me.  They received them from clothing stores in Petawawa.  I get a couple of pic with the Cell Phone and post them.


----------



## chrisf (18 Jan 2011)

I saw a couple issued to some troops on BMQ last year, which I can assure came like that from stores.


----------



## brandon_ (19 Jan 2011)

Update, Last night, I asked both members whats up with them, the gear wh*re Cpl. was issued it by stores, and the Sgt. told me to go bother someone else only not so nicely.


----------



## medaid (19 Jan 2011)

Would like to see pics of said shirts.

Preferably shots of it not on the person, and some on.


----------



## MikeL (19 Jan 2011)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Would like to see pics of said shirts.
> 
> Preferably shots of it not on the person, and some on.



I would assume they would look something like the picture below.. same style as the AR Combats essentially.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/csor/Hatakestrife/CSOR212.jpg



			
				brandon_ said:
			
		

> Update, Last night, I asked both members whats up with them, the gear wh*re Cpl. was issued it by stores, and the Sgt. told me to go bother someone else only not so nicely.



Do you have an issue with this Cpl?  The Sgt is just a Sgt.. but you keep calling this Cpl a gear wh*re.  Is it a bad thing that he has purchased some kit(like a lot of other Soldiers) for use on training, possible deployments, etc.


----------



## brandon_ (20 Jan 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Do you have an issue with this Cpl?  The Sgt is just a Sgt.. but you keep calling this Cpl a gear wh*re.  Is it a bad thing that he has purchased some kit(like a lot of other Soldiers) for use on training, possible deployments, etc.



No issue with him, he's a pretty good friend. It was an inside joke for a while, where I couldn't remember his name in less referring to him as that., It just got stuck.


----------



## wannabe SF member (20 Jan 2011)

Today while waiting for a base taxi at the CFB Kingston Canex, a Captain offered to give me a ride. Turns out he had been a project manager on Clothe the soldier. I asked him about sleeve pockets and he told me that they were working on that.

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## BDTyre (21 Jan 2011)

Maybe we'll end up going in the same direction as the Brits and the Americans and choosing Multicam. I saw both uniforms overseas. The Brit version was pretty much a copy of the phased out DPM, just with the Multicam pattern. The American ones I saw were more like the original Cyre Multicam. Regardless - all the Multicam uniforms I've seen in person or in pictures have had sleeve pockets as part of the design.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Jan 2011)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> We have a couple of guys here in St Jean on ILQ that have TW Shirts with pockets on the sleeves.  I ask them tomorrow where they came from.  The quality of the work and the uniformity of them suggest to me that they are either issued that way or are a very good tailor job.
> 
> Like I said, I'll ask tomorrow.  Both guys I've seen here with them are from Ont units.




Did you get an answer?


----------



## Old and Tired (22 Jan 2011)

I talked to both guys about their shirts.  Both of them received the shirts from Base Supply Clothing stores in December when they were exchanging kit to come on course.  The shirts came direct from supply with the pockets on the sleeves.  Somehting else I noticed is that they have a second vecro tap on the left shoulder.  I'm going to get some photos of the shirts and post them here when I get the chance.  They're in a different syndicate so I ahve to wait till schedules align to get a picture or two.


----------



## medaid (25 Jan 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Maybe we'll end up going in the same direction as the Brits and the Americans and choosing Multicam. I saw both uniforms overseas. The Brit version was pretty much a copy of the phased out DPM, just with the Multicam pattern. The American ones I saw were more like the original Cyre Multicam. Regardless - all the Multicam uniforms I've seen in person or in pictures have had sleeve pockets as part of the design.



That's because the MTP was designed to be a different cam pattern but not a different cut from their existing uniforms. The US Army IS wearing MultiCam. There is no deviation. It's just made by someone other then Crye Precision, and in the ACU cut.


----------



## BDTyre (26 Jan 2011)

MedTech - thanks. I wasn't sure if it was Crye making them or not. I did see some guys, not sure who they were (most had American flags, some with British) wearing the high-tech multicam with the built-in knee pads and dri-fire fabric around the lower back area.


----------



## Old and Tired (26 Jan 2011)

Here are the pictures that I promised.  Sorry for the delay.  Being on course and keeping up with the goings on here on army.ca can be a little trying.

I'll try and get the stock number off the shirt tomorrow if I can.  It does have a different NSN than the ones that I have, but the size codes are the same.

H


----------



## Steve1987 (27 Jan 2011)

Interesting to see the pics of that "new" uniform.  You're saying a bunch of guys have these exact ones (same hook and loop tape locations, ect.)

It looks though like anyone with a sewing machine could have moved the pockets and added some milspec hook and loop tape.  The guy could just be saying it came that way because he wants to keep the heat off?

If this is a new NSN item though, I wonder why such a small change? Would have been nice if they cleaned up the front of the tunic a bit also, I find the chest pockets have a lot of issues with pens and stuff falling out, and usually they look all floppy, just would be nice to see improvement since we don't need to hold FN mags. 

-Steve


----------



## Old and Tired (27 Jan 2011)

I have no reason to doubt the people wearing them as they are all from the same general area, they are a mix of reg and res, and here on course, someone would have called BS it it wasn't on.  The photo's aren't the best quality because they were done with a Cell Phone in a smoking hut, but the uniformity of the shirts and general quality suggest to me that these were done in bulk, and not by a tailor or seamstress, but then again I'm no expert at that kind of thing, just that they look very professional in fit and finish as it were.


----------



## McG (27 Jan 2011)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> I have no reason to doubt the people wearing them as they are all from the same general area, ...


What is the area?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jan 2011)

The one's I saw had that but the front of the shirt is *missing *the two lower pockets and the breast pockets looked similar to the breast pockets on the parka.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2011)

Maybe these are trial shirts that got out into the wild?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jan 2011)

Last guy I saw was LOG.  Considering the toque issue there is no way these are personal purchase


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2011)

If the pockets have that big-ass piece of Velcro on the outside, like the new rain coat, I'm not interested.  All that does is get caught on everything.   :-\


----------



## Steve1987 (28 Jan 2011)

Lone Wolf AT said:
			
		

> The one's I saw had that but the front of the shirt is *missing *the two lower pockets and the breast pockets looked similar to the breast pockets on the parka.



Sounds like an improvement, kind of like the USMC style tunics.  You should have got some pictures of the front also!  I'll keep my fingers crossed, hopefully these will make it out eventually.  

-Steve


----------



## Halifax Tar (28 Jan 2011)

I would be interested to hear Verns thoughts/perspectives on this... As an MWO Sup Tech she may have some ideas...


----------



## Steve1987 (28 Jan 2011)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> I would be interested to hear Verns thoughts/perspectives on this... As an MWO Sup Tech she may have some ideas...



Yeah, maybe they will have some insight. 

The trial tunic theory is possible also. But why would any supply tech issue trial tunics to new soldiers coming into clothing stores. 

-Steve


----------



## Halifax Tar (28 Jan 2011)

Steve1987 said:
			
		

> Yeah, maybe they will have some insight.
> 
> The trial tunic theory is possible also. But why would any supply tech issue trial tunics to new soldiers coming into clothing stores.
> 
> -Steve



As a Sup Tech I find its fishy but I am not well versed in Army clothing issues/topics or SOI's... Hoping Vern will pick up on this topic and comment....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Jan 2011)

It does have the velcro patches.  Not sure if she is aware of this thread.


----------



## McG (30 Jan 2011)

Steve1987 said:
			
		

> If this is a new NSN item though, I wonder why such a small change?


Are these new items?  A deeper look may show it is the same NSN.  It is possible to have a configuration change that does not change an items NSN.  It is also possible that some _group_ outside the Army CoC has authority to do this bulk monification to the clothing; through returns & exchanges at the local clothing stores, some of these modified shirts are making thier way out to members in the Army CoC.

Maybe an Army unit has been doing this sans authority - and here again a few examples of the modified shirts diffuse to other units through exchanges/returns at the local clothing stores. 

We could speculate for ages on this.  Maybe somebody wants to ask the LCMM for Combat Clothing - that is the person who would know what is going on at the national level.


----------



## BDTyre (2 Feb 2011)

MedTech said:
			
		

> That's because the MTP was designed to be a different cam pattern but not a different cut from their existing uniforms. The US Army IS wearing MultiCam. There is no deviation. It's just made by someone other then Crye Precision, and in the ACU cut.



In reference to my earlier response to this...the multinational, bearded individuals I saw wearing MultiCam were wearing the actual Crye Precision Combat Pants AC and Combat Shirt AC (with optional knee and elbow pads!). Tons of these guys went through the Cambridge...most of them Brits and Afghans, but several Yanks and Aussies too. Also saw a few armed dog handlers wearing MultiCam.


----------



## XMP (2 Feb 2011)

I asked a friend at ADM (Mat) to make enquiries about the shirts. The response he got was according to CTS (Soldier Systems) they are not an authorised modification.  Supposedly 2000 shirts were modified at a local level, for a specific purpose. They are held  at first line on local Supply Customer Accts, they do not show on the national system.

Authorised or not, it appears from some of the responses in this thread that the mod seems to be popular.


----------



## Halifax Tar (2 Feb 2011)

XMP said:
			
		

> Authorised or not, it appears from some of the responses in this thread that the mod seems to be popular.



Anything that makes us look more CoD like with velcro badges for added bling is good for some people... I personally miss the old OD green combats!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Feb 2011)

Its more practical for those that spend most of their time with body armour on.  Call of Duty having nothing to do with it.


----------



## Steve1987 (2 Feb 2011)

Lone Wolf AT said:
			
		

> Its more practical for those that spend most of their time with body armour on.  Call of Duty having nothing to do with it.



Agreed.  I could care less about velcro.  The problem is currently the pockets on the issued tunic are not useful with armor, something as simple as moving the pockets could be a very practical update with little cost, we know it works based on the CADPAT AR tunics done this way by tailors overseas, and the new rain gear, not to mention all the other nations that have already made this upgrade, it just seems like simple logic.


----------



## MikeL (2 Feb 2011)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Anything that makes us look more CoD like with velcro badges for added bling is good for some people...



Pretty stupid and ignorant comment IMO.

Maybe for you the pockets on the sleeves is useless, but for others it is important who work in the field it's good.  Its practicality, nothing to do with video games...



			
				Steve1987 said:
			
		

> Agreed.  I could care less about velcro.



Velcro is for the IFF patches.. good things to have.


----------



## mover1 (2 Feb 2011)

Someone complained about the velcro catching on stuff 

OHHH I see a new CP Gear piece of kit coming. A velcro cadpat cover to cover your velcro.. OMG genius...CP gear owes me!!!  ;D

Seriously I think that this evolution is a long time coming.


----------



## Halifax Tar (2 Feb 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Pretty stupid and ignorant comment IMO.
> 
> Maybe for you the pockets on the sleeves is useless, but for others it is important who work in the field it's good.  Its practicality, nothing to do with video games...
> 
> Velcro is for the IFF patches.. good things to have.



Yup your right I have never worked in the field, never wore my FFO actually except to take my hero shot.    I'm just like every other CSS troop. I spent my tour(s) between air conditioned rooms, Tim Horton's and the market, yup that's right.  

Have you ever seen the plethora of ridiculous patches people feel the need to hang off every piece of unused velcro. I watched a reserve jump qualified Cpl from the North York Rangers hang a Brit Para Pegasus badge off of his shoulder protectors. How about the silly DFW2T ? Im just saying, to me, it leads to a look that's too close to something I saw in a video game somewhere, and again to me leads to a less than professional look.

But if my opinion angers you and makes you think of me as ignorant that's ok I can sleep at night. Feel free to contact me via PM if would like any info.


----------



## MikeL (2 Feb 2011)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Yup your right I have never worked in the field, never wore my FFO actually except to take my hero shot.    I'm just like every other CSS troop. I spent my tour(s) between air conditioned rooms, Tim Horton's and the market, yup that's right.
> 
> Have you ever seen the plethora of ridiculous patches people feel the need to hang off every piece of unused velcro. I watched a reserve jump qualified Cpl from the North York Rangers hang a Brit Para Pegasus badge off of his shoulder protectors. How about the silly DFW2T ? Im just saying, to me, it leads to a look that's too close to something I saw in a video game somewhere, and again to me leads to a less than professional look.
> 
> But if my opinion angers you and makes you think of me as ignorant that's ok I can sleep at night. Feel free to contact me via PM if would like any info.



Settle down there tiger and relax.  You took my comment a bit harsh when it wasn't meant to be.  Did I ever say you have never worked in the field ? No.  I just meant by the people out in the field I meant more the Combat Arms types and the support guys who can go out with them(Medic, Sigs).  Just because you feel that something is useless doesn't mean others do.

As for the comment about all CSS troops spending their tours in a/c offices, I think the guys doing CLPs all tour would dissagree.  If you spent your tour in an a/c office, etc awesome good for you, whatever.  

D2FWT? No idea what that is.

For the most part, the patches troops wear on the velcro is the ISAF or OMLT patch(only ones I saw on roto anyways), the cat eye / IR patch and IR flags.  The only custom patches I've seen wore Coy patches worn on back packs and jump wings on arm sleeves/brassards not a big deal IMO at least those kind of patches anyways.

Your post didn't anger me.. I didn't agree with it and posted a response countering it.  Oh an I have no problem sleeping at night and don't need any thought of you or anyone else to make me sleep better  :


----------



## REDinstaller (3 Feb 2011)

mover1 said:
			
		

> OHHH I see a new CP Gear piece of kit coming. A velcro cadpat cover to cover your velcro.. OMG genius...CP gear owes me!!!  ;D
> [\quote]
> 
> Well I want the uniform that is all velcro, PER season is a comming. And I want to be the fly on the wall. >


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Mar 2011)

Article in Air Force Technology Feb 2011, reporting what is more than likely old news to the CF.

http://www.airforce-technology.com/features/feature109518/

21st-Century Camouflage

Canada is, however, arguably the leader in the class, having broken the mould with its CADPAT design. In tests, this revolutionary fractal disruptive pattern, which mimics the dappling, texture and irregular boundaries found in nature, has been shown to make soldiers almost twice as difficult for observers to spot. Unsurprisingly, it has spawned a host of close imitations, including the US Marine Corps' own MARPAT combat utility uniform.


----------



## ballz (5 Mar 2011)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Someone complained about the velcro catching on stuff
> 
> OHHH I see a new CP Gear piece of kit coming. A velcro cadpat cover to cover your velcro.. OMG genius...CP gear owes me!!!  ;D
> 
> Seriously I think that this evolution is a long time coming.



I bought some OTW shirts for this summer, and I was thinking of getting some of these made up so I didn't stand out like an eyesore. I'd buy a couple for sure.


----------



## DirtyDog (5 Mar 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> MedTech - thanks. I wasn't sure if it was Crye making them or not. I did see some guys, not sure who they were (most had American flags, some with British) wearing the high-tech multicam with the built-in knee pads and dri-fire fabric around the lower back area.


A lot of "specialized" units from a few nations wear multi-cam over there with the forementioned features like built in knee patches, dri fire, etc.

I would like to sew on my own pockets like the tunics mentioned in this thread, but I'm certain everyone that knows me wouldn't beleive me when I would say"it was issued that way".  I may try for the hell of it anyway.

As far as having more velcro real estate for CoD patches, well there's certain types in every trade that go for that.  The only thing we wore was IFF patches and a IR flag. No TCCC, ISAF, TF or any other lame "look at me!" patch.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Mar 2011)

I wouldn't say TCCC is a look at me badge.


----------



## DirtyDog (5 Mar 2011)

Lone Wolf AT said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say TCCC is a look at me badge.


No, I didn't mean for it and the regular ISAF/TF/OMLT/etc. badges to be considered that.  It's the other non-issue badges I find annoying.  To each there own (within their CoC limits), but it's usually a certain type with all kinds of lame stuff plastered to them.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Mar 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> DFW2T? No idea what that is.



From my understanding, it's from 2 SVC BN... MSE Ops.


"Don't F*** With 2 Truck (As in the Company)"

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Steve1987 (6 Mar 2011)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> It's the other non-issue badges I find annoying.  To each there own (within their CoC limits), but it's usually a certain type with all kinds of lame stuff plastered to them.



I should clarify I agree with this.  If the velcro is designed for any sort of useful patches, IR flags, IFF, whatever else than I am all for it.  What I'm against is the lame bullsh** that some guys insist on putting on their velcro real estate.  I know some serious lamers wearing things likes desert cadpat flags, nametapes, molan labe patches, and they have never even been overseas, just being posers.  I think that sorta stuff makes us all look bad and unprofessional, the level of posery is probably the worst in the reserves in my opinion, and I am a reservist. 

-Steve


----------



## BDTyre (6 Mar 2011)

I wore two "non-issue" patches overseas. One was my regimental tab; it was quite small and inconspicuous and went above my ISAF patch.  For a brief time, most of my platoon wore our individual section patches underneath our IR flags. Then someone else saw it in the mess and complained, so those were relegated to body armour only. There was an NSE patch floating around....


----------



## TN2IC (6 Mar 2011)

I would love for some one in KAF to tell me to remove my 10th Mountain Div badge..  >


Climb To Glory,
TN2IC


----------



## MikeL (6 Mar 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I would love for some one in KAF to tell me to remove my 10th Mountain Div badge..  >
> 
> 
> Climb To Glory,
> TN2IC



If it's an authorized patch why would they?

 "Climb To Glory" 
Guessing you are a bit proud to be an attachment to them? Or whatever you are that allows you to wear that patch.


----------



## mover1 (4 Apr 2011)

hooahhh

TN2IC

Buddy you just inspired me. I can see you over there right now. Beer gut hanging over your belt loops. eating a KFC double down with last nights mustard on your t-shirt.  Still wearing your beret like the hardcore trucker commando you are. Bragging it up with the EME seals. 

I have changed my sections name to be more awe inspiring. 

Instead of 429 (T) Sqn Readiness section I changed it over to to

the Four-hundred and Twenty Ninth Air Mobility Squadron
Warfighter Capability Flight
Fit, Trained, Ready,
Fortunae Nihil
(Nothing to Chance)

I need a patch!

Next time I am walking the board walk say hi. 
I am the guy with my beer gut over hanging my beltloop eating my KFC double down, with last nights mustard on my flying suit. Wearing my wedge like a lackadaisical airforce type bragging it up with the Airbus weenies.

 ;D

Cheers my friend and have a great tour. 
Drive safe!!


----------



## TN2IC (4 Apr 2011)

Blah hahaha... That's too funny bud. Made my day.  ;D


Climb to Glory.... Drink the Kool Aid!


Hey, got any openings in the 933 world? I need a change of pace than hanging out with the EME Seals.. LMAO.

FYI, I didn't have mustard yesterday. It was ketchup.


----------



## brandon_ (18 Apr 2011)

here are the pics of my buddys uniform.


----------



## armyvern (18 Apr 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I would love for some one in KAF to tell me to remove my 10th Mountain Div badge..  >
> 
> 
> Climb To Glory,
> TN2IC



I'll be there soon.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Apr 2011)

I can't tell in that picture if the large bottom pockets are there or not but the shirts I saw in Edm had none.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2011)

Lone Wolf AT said:
			
		

> I can't tell in that picture if the large bottom pockets are there or not but the shirts I saw in Edm had none.



Looking at the photo, the seams for the bottom pockets are visible.


----------



## brandon_ (18 Apr 2011)

To confirm, ALL the pockets on the front are there.


----------



## Navalsnpr (18 Apr 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I would love for some one in KAF to tell me to remove my 10th Mountain Div badge..  >



Shouldn't be an issue as the Deputy Commander of 10 Mountain Division has authorized it and he is a Canadian BGen.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Apr 2011)

Must be a few variations be looked at.


----------



## Quag (18 Apr 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> I bought some OTW shirts for this summer, and I was thinking of getting some of these made up so I didn't stand out like an eyesore. I'd buy a couple for sure.



I'm surprised no one has caught this yet. You might want to save your money and return the shirts.  Unless DP1.1 has drastically changed, there's not a flying chance that your staff will let you wear it during training.

That being said, I personally find the OTW shirts to be hotter than the tunic and undershirt....and thats in Astan....


----------



## MikeL (18 Apr 2011)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> To confirm, ALL the pockets on the front are there.



Looking at the pockets on the sleeve, I'd say all front pockets are on minus the inner pockets in the larger bottem pockets of the shirt.


----------



## brandon_ (18 Apr 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Looking at the pockets on the sleeve, I'd say all front pockets are on minus the inner pockets in the larger bottem pockets of the shirt.


 Well, I'm not sure about the inside pockets, I never really thought to ask.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Apr 2011)

I saw an email a few weeks ago asking for a very specific person to do a "new cadpat uniform" trial.. I have no clue if it's related or not..


----------



## 211RadOp (25 May 2011)

When I was on my ILQ, CWO Moretti brought these out.  The new shirt that he showed us has pockets on the sleaves, as well as a velco tab at the neck to close it while wearing the Frag Vest.  And yes, all of the original pockets, including the inside one, were there.  The elbows were also re-enforced.  The pants have built in knee pads.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 May 2011)

Seems Like there are a few versions out there.


----------



## Lowlander (28 May 2011)

Has anyone seen the pictures of the new high collared combat uniforms?


----------



## MikeL (28 May 2011)

Lowlander said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the pictures of the new high collared combat uniforms?



Something like the CP Gear OTW shirt?  Otherwise no from me.

Only seen the OTW shirts and the regular CF shirts modified w/ sleeve pockets.


----------



## Wolf117 (30 May 2011)

The pockets shown in the photos here look to me to be just tailor jobs.

You know it would be nice if we could just get something standardized that works.  The newer AR tunics with the pocket sleves are a good start.  However, the only issue I have with them is that the type of material we use is just not rigid enough.

I like the higher cotton content of US and UK uniforms.  Not only because they look crisper on troops, but they are more fire resistant than our more synthetic mix.

Plus they have more variations on body type sizing than us.  I can never find a shirt that is the right length on the arms and the torso.  I either find them too short on the wrists, or looking like a combat dress around the waist.  Wish someone would have realized that not all of us have the same arm to body length ratio.


----------



## buzgo (31 May 2011)

I've seen the shirts with the 'mandarin' style collar and different pockets, the SOF guys are wearing a variant of that design and it looks pretty good but it still looks like what we're wearing now.

Why don't we follow the lead of the Aussies and contract Crye to come up with a design, or hey, crazy thought - lets get Arc'teryx to come up with something!


----------



## Wolf117 (1 Jun 2011)

Arc'teryx has some pretty nice stuff.  So does Crye and their stuff is proven in combat.  Both the Brits and the Yanks are using it now.

I would love to see Crye or at least a contracted product of theirs on Canadian troops.  The material is comfortable and great in field conditions, it's fire resistant and the camo is probably the best in the world right now.


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2011)

New shirts ...

Velcro tab at neck to close;
Pockets on sleeves;
Bottom front shirt pockets with inner pockets --- just cut down in size to be less bulky; and ... ... ...
Bottom button (front of shirt, bottom button) ----> gone the way of the dinosaur.

How come no one mentioned that yet?? 


OTW shirts over here being worn by all pers who go OTW (even those who fly out) as they are indeed fire retardent. 1 piece and 2 piece flight suits ... and 10 Mountain Div patches. 

All good to go. If any of this worries you, suggest you find another line of work.


----------



## Wolf117 (1 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> New shirts ...
> 
> Velcro tab at neck to close;
> Pockets on sleeves;
> ...




Wait were you saying that those details were things being worked into new shirts for us currently?  Or is that just a wish list (it certainly sounds good to me).  

I used the OTW shirt for the last half of Roto 6 and the entire time on Roto 9.  Great piece of kit and makes SO MUCH sense.  Who needs pockets on your chest when you are wearing body armour all day anyways?!

Do you know anything about the rumours we're looking at a newer combat uniform and if you do would you care to share?
Thanks


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Jun 2011)

Vern (or anyone),

Can we see some pics of the new shirt you're talking about?  Everyone loves seeing "gear porn" and even if it's an issued piece of gear I am sure we'd enjoy it!!

Stay safe over there!


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2011)

Wolf117 said:
			
		

> Wait were you saying that those details were things being worked into new shirts for us currently?  Or is that just a wish list (it certainly sounds good to me).
> 
> I used the OTW shirt for the last half of Roto 6 and the entire time on Roto 9.  Great piece of kit and makes SO MUCH sense.  Who needs pockets on your chest when you are wearing body armour all day anyways?!
> 
> ...



Not a newer combat uniform ... but new shirts as per below.


----------



## DirtyDog (3 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not a newer combat uniform ... but new shirts as per below.


As much as you can clarrify...

So we're "looking into" these shirts_ or _ these shirts (as described) will be in the system and issued out shortly?

Usually when I hear the Army is "looking into" something, I assume I'll see it in a decade or so (in a less than ideal form).


----------



## Wolf117 (1 Jul 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not a newer combat uniform ... but new shirts as per below.



I'm not sure what you mean as per below.  So this is a trial or some kind of special issue shirt?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Jul 2011)

Wolf117 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean as per below.  So this is a trial or some kind of special issue shirt?



Trial/New issue..... see your other thread....


----------



## BDTyre (18 Aug 2011)

I know its been a few weeks since this thread had any activity, but I came across two pictures of Maj Gen Day on the NATO Training Mission photostream on Flickr.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ntm-a_cstc-a/6026180768/in/photostream/

Interesting way to set-up the uniform, but I can see that being effective for wear with body armour.


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Aug 2011)

Some of the existing Arid shirts were done this way. Others left the breast pockets on and added pockets to the sleeves.


----------

